# Reese's S'mores



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Spring is here. That means campfires, bonfires, fire pits, backyard campouts, etc. i came up with a great take on an old classic, S'mores. The only thing different is that it replaces the plain chocolate bar with a REESE'S Peanut Butter Cup. 

What you need. 

Reese's Cups
Marshmallows
Graham crackers

What to do

If you're using a fire, roast the marshmallow, let it cool a bit, and put it in between 2 grahams with the Reese's. 

For the microwave: 

1. Place a Reese's on a graham. Place a marshmallow on top. 
2. Heat for 15-20 seconds, on saucer or paper towel. 
3 top with graham, let cool, and enjoy. 

These are actually very good.

I posted this here because you could do this for a Halloween party.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg, never even thought of that...totally having to try this soon


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, lord...I'm lighting a fire tonight.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

It's divine!


----------



## Druidess (Sep 2, 2010)

I love this. Such a simple idea, yet I've never thought of it. Definitely fits the bill for a spooky campfire story. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Gas anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

So going to try this on the weekend. Good bye diet lol.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

What's the verdict?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

We had our first fire of the year tonight. Beautiful weather today. Of course we made smores and tried this.

One word. DELICIOUS!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm glad you like it.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I will have to try this next time I go camping with my scouts. 

That is if the Reese's don't disappear before I have the fire ready. Lol


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2013)

YUM! Will try tonight!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

hollow said:


> YUM! Will try tonight!


Great. Let me know how you like it. 

I have another great idea, since it's almost Summer. 

Buy the yogurt in the squeeze tubes, and freeze them. They're like push-ups, only with frozen yogurt


----------



## mamadada (Aug 18, 2008)

yum!!!! way more fun!


----------



## Candee (Oct 24, 2010)

Totally forgot to post back here. These are soooo yummy. My new fave guilty indulgence.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I've seen pix on Pinterest of s'mores stations, where a variety of chocolate is offered. Like Reese's, cookies n' cream bars and Caramelo


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

these are AWESOME!!!!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm glad you all like these.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Now I have to try it!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

These are a staple now when we have our fires. We go though just as many reeses as we do chocolate bars. lol


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

It looks like I started a food trend.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

You've made me hungry! Although I should refrain from enjoying these kinds of treats, it is the season where we pass out Candy to children so why shouldn't I enjoy a few treats!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

This is really catching on as my local grocery stores are now stocking peanut butter cups in their S'mores display.

Here's my question. I hate graham crackers in s'mores. Anyone have a replacement? I was thinking of like a chocolate cookie like Oreos without the cream...


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

The only problem is that the contents would run off of the cookie. Most packaged cookies are too small.i recommend the Grandma's cookies. You can buy these in most stores. They come with 2 in a pack, and, they're just the right size. Also, the packaged cookies from the bakery.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG Grandma's! I practically lived off those in High School! Great idea! Mmmm chocolate, oatmeal, chocolate chip my mouth is watering!


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I wanted to make some of these, but I didn't have all the ingredients. I'll have to take a trip to the store!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

killerhaunts said:


> OMG Grandma's! I practically lived off those in High School! Great idea! Mmmm chocolate, oatmeal, chocolate chip my mouth is watering!


Peanut butter.


----------

